# Greece To Tax Bank Withdrawals.



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2015)

Greece to tax legal withdrawals of money from one's own bank account.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/0...weeping-intelligence-bill.html?referrer=&_r=1

When they've should've been taxing the banks interest/income made on money sitting in their possession.


----------

